

Show HN: A lightweight planning tool suitable for Kanban/Agile/Scrum - hermitcrab
http://www.hyperplan.com

======
hermitcrab
Hyper Plan is a simple visual planning tool. Like sticking post-it notes to a
wall, but in software. Currently in free open beta for Windows and Mac. Would
love to get your feedback.

------
ismail
Why a desktop app?

